# Empire Builder Report



## MrFSS (Sep 22, 2004)

Well - I finally found enough time to put together a report on our Empire Builder trip from last week. I appreciate comments and suggestions and will try to answer any questions I can.

There are a number of small pictures that may take a few minutes to load on dial-up connections - be patient.

Empire Builder Trip Report


----------



## Diane (Sep 22, 2004)

I just read your trip report and it was really nice. Sounds like y'all had a really good time. The Empire Builder is one train that I would someday like to take too.

Also, I looked at all your trip pictures and they are fantastic! You got some really great shots. There is one picture that I especially love and that is the one that says Montana Countryside! Very nice!

Thanks so much for sharing your expirence!

Diane


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 22, 2004)

That was a classy trip report. The pictures made it seem like I was going.


----------



## gswager (Sep 22, 2004)

Excellent trip report, esp. with Montana countryside! I live in open country in New Mexico, so I get familiar sight, never failing to cease me!


----------



## cheapfurcoat (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the travel log! More than ever, I can't wait 3 more weeks. My family and I will be headed on the same train on our trip from Cleveland, Ohio to Klamath Falls, Oregon and back.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Sep 23, 2004)

Excellent trip report! Now I can't wait for Christmas break so I can ride the Builder home. Your picture of the Montana countryside made me homesick.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to all for the comments. I know it was a good trip because my wife, who is not a train fan, wants to ride again - soon!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi, I just read your report and want to say it was really interesting, and I feel envious of your photography skills! Well Done!

Ed.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 7, 2004)

> Well Done!


Thanks!!!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi again, do you have any tips for rail photography? I have taken both stills and video from within trains, and the quality always seems to be very degraded by the window glass. (I wonder why Amtrak advertise viewliners and don't clean the glass?)

Ed


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 8, 2004)

> Hi again, do you have any tips for rail photography? I have taken both stills and video from within trains, and the quality always seems to be very degraded by the window glass. (I wonder why Amtrak advertise viewliners and don't clean the glass?)


I took all my pictures from within the traqin from the window in our deluxe bedroom or the widow in the hall just outside our room. It is tinted glass but was fairly clean.

I think the key is a good digital camera and good photo editing software. My pictures were taken with a Nikon D-70 and I use Adobe Photoshop.

I took many of the pictures looking directly out the windows at a shutter speed of at least 1000 of a second and sometimes faster if there was good light. This reduces the blurring. It isn't always wise to use the Auto setting on a digital camera if you don't have to.

Adobe also has a way to correct for the tint in the windows to make it look like direct sinlight.

Check my railroad pictures page for all the trip pictures in addition to my report pictures.

Hope this helps.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I guess that I do tend to use the Automatic point and shoot settings too much, I will try some manual settings next trip!

Ed.


----------



## brad 1980 (Jan 25, 2005)

glad you enjoyed your trip. this is on our wish list some day.


----------



## trainrider623 (Feb 1, 2005)

AWESOME REPORT!!! The pictures added alot to the report itself and made it seem like I was actually there! I will be riding the Lake Shore Limited from Erie to Chicago and will be taking pictures with my brothers digital camera. Thanks for the tip on the shutter speed.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW!!

Those are marvelous.

And you can be sure this 60 year old ( I'm gaining on you) can appreciate your very first shot showing the earlier EB in those colors.

I note the shot of rmadisonwi, also. Yes, it is good for us on the forum to meet each other.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 1, 2005)

> AWESOME REPORT!!! The pictures added alot to the report itself and made it seem like I was actually there! I will be riding the Lake Shore Limited from Erie to Chicago and will be taking pictures with my brothers digital camera. Thanks for the tip on the shutter speed.
> Keep up the good work!!


Thanks!!!



> WOW!!
> Those are marvelous.
> 
> And you can be sure this 60 year old ( I'm gaining on you) can appreciate your very first shot showing the earlier EB in those colors.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## wintersummer (May 28, 2007)

MrFSS - love this trip report!!!!


----------



## scott (Jun 16, 2007)

wintersummer said:


> MrFSS - love this trip report!!!!


Hi MRFSS,

thanks for sharing your trip and photos! Nice to see the Old Empire Builder from years ago; you will get a taste of what it might have been like to have the old style berth if you take the Canadian, another fantastic train.

Thanks again. I'm sure a lot of readers enjoyed it.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 16, 2007)

scott said:


> Hi MRFSS,
> thanks for sharing your trip and photos! Nice to see the Old Empire Builder from years ago; you will get a taste of what it might have been like to have the old style berth if you take the Canadian, another fantastic train.
> 
> Thanks again. I'm sure a lot of readers enjoyed it.


I have ridden _*The Canadian*_ and *Rocky Mountaineer* across Canada.
*HERE* are the pictures from that trip, if you are interested.


----------



## wintersummer (Jun 22, 2007)

MrFSS - This is just a followup question to your great report!

I see in your photos that your bedroom on the Empire Builder was done in an orange-red type color. I thought they all were blue. Did you take the train before colors were changed OR was it just an older car?

PS - I've looked through all your travel photos at smugmug and loved all of them! I also take a lot of photos just like you - from planes, of fruit in markets, of beautiful scenery. My husband and I would love to take the VIA Rail trip. I think I'll be back in touch with you as that time approaches. I note how your wife loves the relaxation of sitting in the car, working away at her cross-stitch. My husband will be sitting there, reading almost all day, while I'm out taking photos!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 22, 2007)

wintersummer said:


> MrFSS - This is just a followup question to your great report!
> I see in your photos that your bedroom on the Empire Builder was done in an orange-red type color. I thought they all were blue. Did you take the train before colors were changed OR was it just an older car?
> 
> PS - I've looked through all your travel photos at smugmug and loved all of them! I also take a lot of photos just like you - from planes, of fruit in markets, of beautiful scenery. My husband and I would love to take the VIA Rail trip. I think I'll be back in touch with you as that time approaches. I note how your wife loves the relaxation of sitting in the car, working away at her cross-stitch. My husband will be sitting there, reading almost all day, while I'm out taking photos!


Thanks for the comments. We rode the EB before the upgrades to the cars, but it was still very nice.
A hint on taking pictures from the train. If you can set your camera shutter speed, do so, to 1/250 sec at least. This stops the blur with slower shutter speeds. You may have to increase the ISO to 800-1000 to compensate for the faster shutter speed. Then, use the color cast function in Photoshop, or whichever program you use to get rid of the tinting from the windows you will be shoot out of.

And, as they say about how to get to Carnegie Hall, Practice Practice Practice.

Have a great trip. Look forward to your report.


----------

